# How much is to much



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

How often do you guys get out to practice? I have been hitting it pretty hard for about 2 weeks straight, throwing 5 days a week or more. I really hit it hard saturday in Linden, and only threw a few times Sunday, even though my body was begging for a break. I am starting to have sore muscles I didnt even know existed before, LOL. But seriously how much is to much practice? I have really been wanting to show a new improved caster than the one that put up a pitiful distance of 420' in Charlotte, at my first attempt at anything like this. While I am sure that I have achieved my goal of transforming my cast. I am still not satisfied with myself. I have even achieved the original goal I had for Shallotte and surpassed it by quite a bit. THis is no longer a hobby but a sickness LOL. 
Chuck


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

I see casting the same as going to the Gym.. Your body needs a break, and FOR ME the most I will do is two days on one day off.. But that's me


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Practice everyday all day you can. Get Tim to practice with you. Practice HARD, practice in the HEAT, if it is cold outside, take a bath in icyhot then wrap up in a sweatsuit. Work through the pain, the more it hurts, the more you are doing. DO NOT WUSS OUT! Hit it with a vengence. DO NOT EAT! Malnourished bodies hurt more. WThe more it hurts the more it works. Work through the pain. Do not listen to ANYONE that tells you to give your body a chance to heal and recover. Especially if you get mentally tired and frustrated, keep going, do not stop. You need to want it! Feel free to throw your mess around when you get ticked off. It can handle it!

If you follow this advice, I won't have to worry about you catching up to me.

Robert


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

thekingfeeder said:


> Practice everyday all day you can. Get Tim to practice with you. Practice HARD, practice in the HEAT, if it is cold outside, take a bath in icyhot then wrap up in a sweatsuit. Work through the pain, the more it hurts, the more you are doing. DO NOT WUSS OUT! Hit it with a vengence. DO NOT EAT! Malnourished bodies hurt more. WThe more it hurts the more it works. Work through the pain. Do not listen to ANYONE that tells you to give your body a chance to heal and recover. Especially if you get mentally tired and frustrated, keep going, do not stop. You need to want it! Feel free to throw your mess around when you get ticked off. It can handle it!
> 
> If you follow this advice, I won't have to worry about you catching up to me.
> 
> Robert


I can handle all of that except throwing my gear around, not gonna happen. Screw the body up is fine I cna live with that but dont mess with my reels LOL


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Tacpayne said:


> I can handle all of that except throwing my gear around, not gonna happen. Screw the body up is fine I cna live with that but dont mess with my reels LOL


That was put in there just in case you could handle the other. I figure if I can't give you bad advice to mess your body up, I could try to get you to mess your gear up.

Robert


----------



## jobxe327 (Aug 7, 2007)

what dont kill ya makes ya stronger! id say everyday is not to much if your able to do it. football,baseball etc teams ppractice everyday so why not.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

Not only should you follow Robert's advice-- take him up on the invite to party hard each night during the tourny-- that way the hangovers will make you forget about all the other little aches and pains.....


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Mark G said:


> Not only should you follow Robert's advice-- take him up on the invite to party hard each night during the tourny-- that way the hangovers will make you forget about all the other little aches and pains.....


LMAO!!!

Seriously, Casting is no different than other sports to a point. Think of it more like weight lifting. You can push yourself to a point where you are no longer making gains, you start to actually deteriorate, mentally and physically. Law of diminishing returns, ever hear of that one? 

Make sure that you give your body and mind a chance to rest or you will just be causing sore muscles you don't need to have and frustration. Especially if you find yourself getting frustrated, walk away for a couple of days. Think about it while you are gone, but give your mind and body a chance to relax.

Robert


----------



## HStew (Jan 8, 2009)

Become one with your equipment,Grasshopper,and it becomes an extension of your mind and body. Physical strength is most desirable, as well as coordination.Finding and learning to use Explosive inner strength is an important key . The first time you use this powerful tool , you will say to yourself "dang me!! Did I really cast that far?"


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

2-3 times a week at most and usually about 10 casts per session.

Of course this is coming from a casting junkie that in the past would hit the field at every opportunity and thought a half day was a "short session"...lol

At 48, it just hurts to overdo it.

Tommy


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Tommy said:


> that in the past would hit the field at every opportunity and thought a half day was a "short session"...lol


LOL I am there.......

Robert


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

How much is too much ??

At one time I did as many as 90 casts in a single day. WAYYYY too much.
Keep in mind this was over water-- cast, retrieve, repeat, no walking. (3-three hour sessions, 30 casts per session or 10 per hour) with breaks between sessions of course.

Ya'd think I'd have it figured out by now-- nope 

Honestly, once you lose focus it is no good to keep going.

As far as how many times a week, let your body be your guide-- small amounts of soreness are no big deal-- continuing past the point of real pain can lead to serious injury. Which means lost practice time while you are forced to wait during recovery.

Mix it up-- not every cast needs to be at full power-- but a few per session should be. Focusing on your weaknesses in technique can help more than hammering everything full speed, full time.


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

haha. once a month for me.. its like taking a pill. LOL


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

eric said:


> its like taking a pill. LOL



Ok, I changed my mind, that one is way TOOO easy.... Even my smart arse has standards...

Robert


----------



## GreenFord (Apr 11, 2009)

HStew said:


> Become one with your equipment,Grasshopper,and it becomes an extension of your mind and body. Physical strength is most desirable, as well as coordination.Finding and learning to use Explosive inner strength is an important key . The first time you use this powerful tool , you will say to yourself "dang me!! Did I really cast that far?"


And when you can remove the weight from my hand you are done grasshopper......


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

Ok my intitial goal of distance was met a long time ago, and I keep changing it. I have practiced enough to be over my intitial goal by over 100'. Dont take that # to seriously I only threw 420' in Charlotte. As my skills have progressed and my distance has increased I find myself more and more hooked. For a long time every time I threw I hit a new PB. I kind of got that stuck in my head that I would have that instant increase with each practice. I have started reaching #'s that, those expectations are no longer realistic. Now I am having to try to make myself understand that I will not hit a new PB everytime I hit the field. I am going to probably take the rest of the week off to get my mind right, and only practice my form with the butt section of my rod, no lead. then I will hit it hard this weekend. I have been taking this very seriuosly, even driving over 300 miles round trip last saturday to cast, and thinking of going even farther this weekend. I am sore, but used to that. I have a physical condition that makes everything painful, so sometimes its hard to tell when I am over doing somethings. That is why I asked the question. I knew I over did it saturday, as I could hardly move on Sunday, yet I still found myself wanting to cast, and eventually threw a few cast anyways.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

You are the man!! Willie once told me to cast using a flag, with the goal of everytime you throw to move the flag further back. Once you're no longer able to beat your last cast stop and go home.. I have been doing that and for me it's really helped. Sometimes im casting for 2-3 hours and other times im out there for 45minutes... 

I have found for me casting all day isn't the best for me.. 2-3 sessions 45-60minutes each is just right, and my numbers have been going up.


----------



## Mater Man (May 10, 2009)

*Too much ? ? ?*

You know you have over done it when----You come home from a long, hot ,miserably humid day, you've blown up every reel you've taken,yes even the precious super trick QTC BY with the 6 magged disc,and your Wife has what's left of your clothes sitting on the carport in black plastic trash bags.
OH YES THE NOTE: It reads-----How was your Day , Honey?


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

MaterMAn said:


> You know you have over done it when----You come home from a long, hot ,miserably humid day, you've blown up every reel you've taken,yes even the precious super trick QTC BY with the 6 magged disc,and your Wife has what's left of your clothes sitting on the carport in black plastic trash bags.
> OH YES THE NOTE: It reads-----How was your Day , Honey?


WTH, are you saying you came home to find you got kicked out the house? We just might have a winner here!!!

Robert


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

MaterMAn said:


> You know you have over done it when----You come home from a long, hot ,miserably humid day, you've blown up every reel you've taken,yes even the precious super trick QTC BY with the 6 magged disc,and your Wife has what's left of your clothes sitting on the carport in black plastic trash bags.
> OH YES THE NOTE: It reads-----How was your Day , Honey?


Is your line in the carport too? Respool, and cast some more!


----------



## Mater Man (May 10, 2009)

S--t Happens Daddy told me, "Son , If you're gonna be dumb you'd better be tough"
Thats what my Daddy said.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Tacpayne said:


> Ok my intitial goal of distance was met a long time ago, and I keep changing it. I have practiced enough to be over my intitial goal by over 100'. Dont take that # to seriously I only threw 420' in Charlotte. As my skills have progressed and my distance has increased I find myself more and more hooked. For a long time every time I threw I hit a new PB. I kind of got that stuck in my head that I would have that instant increase with each practice. I have started reaching #'s that, those expectations are no longer realistic. Now I am having to try to make myself understand that I will not hit a new PB everytime I hit the field. I am going to probably take the rest of the week off to get my mind right, and only practice my form with the butt section of my rod, no lead. then I will hit it hard this weekend. I have been taking this very seriuosly, even driving over 300 miles round trip last saturday to cast, and thinking of going even farther this weekend. I am sore, but used to that. I have a physical condition that makes everything painful, so sometimes its hard to tell when I am over doing somethings. That is why I asked the question. I knew I over did it saturday, as I could hardly move on Sunday, yet I still found myself wanting to cast, and eventually threw a few cast anyways.


The better you get, the harder you have to work for each 10'. It is a game of diminishing returns. 400’ comes quickly, 500 with a little practice. You work your butt off (well for some it come easier…lol) for 600 and then break into the 700+ range. Now you really have to refine your technique and spend many, many hours in the field to see real gain.

It is an extremely addictive and sometimes unforgiving sport.

But it’s soooo satisfying when you hit that special cast… 

Tommy


----------



## Mater Man (May 10, 2009)

Guess I had better sit out close to the driveway and watch for Fed-UPS, Cause when that Big Beach shows SHE AIN"T GONNA BE REEL HAPPY.

Famous Quote, Think Gene Hackman said it in the movie Wyatt Earp
Wives come and go---- but a sweet casting reel is reely hard to find !


----------



## Don B (Jul 28, 2001)

Tommy said:


> The better you get, the harder you have to work for each 10'.


It's easier to wait for hurricane force winds.

Any amount of practice is too much if you are not practicing the right techniques. Get a skilled friend to help you or set up a camcorder. Upon reviewing my casting, I only found 10 areas that needed improvement. OK, now I'm down to 9. 

The early digital camcorders recorded to a 20 or 30 gig hard disk. They may also come with OEM software to aid in converting the videos for your PC or internet. One of the leaders was JVC. There may be better options available today.

Don


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

Don B said:


> It's easier to wait for hurricane force winds.
> 
> Any amount of practice is too much if you are not practicing the right techniques. Get a skilled friend to help you or set up a camcorder. Upon reviewing my casting, I only found 10 areas that needed improvement. OK, now I'm down to 9.
> 
> ...


That is the single most valuable piece of advice anyone can get. After teh charlotte tourney I casted 2 times, not showing any real improvement. ONe day with a skilled caster and I didnt show much improvement that day, but the next day I bettered my PB by over 60'. since charlotte its is close to 200' difference.


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Tacpayne said:


> I didnt show much improvement that day


From what I hear, if you had seen yourself, you wouldn't had made that statement. You may not have seen the difference that very day, but your cast looked so much better when you were done. It is hard to expect increase at first when you are slowing everything down a little to work on mechanics. Once you get a feel for what it is supposed to feel like, then you can power up. You showed more improvement than you think. From what I hear....

Robert


----------

